# Zeigt mir euren Desktop



## Buterfly (2 März 2009)

Wie sieht euer Hintergrundbild am Desktop aus?

Ich fang mal an:



​


----------



## Karrel (2 März 2009)

*Das ist ja schon nicht schlecht!*

Aber es kommt noch 



BESSER










Muhaha​


----------



## Muli (2 März 2009)

Das ist ja alles nichts besonderes 

Hier kommt mal was besonderes:





:mussweg:


----------



## floyd (2 März 2009)




----------



## astrosfan (3 März 2009)

Achtung​ 
haltet​ 
Euch​ 
fest...​ 

Ihr​ 

werdet​ 
es​ 
nicht​ 
verkraften​ 
​ 



​ 

Sehe ich sowieso nie ​


----------



## sandrojena (3 März 2009)




----------



## ErwinLinde (4 Juli 2009)




----------



## Hein666 (4 Juli 2009)

Ich habe den besten Desktop, mit 2 hübschen Muschis draufrofl1






Es sind unsere Kätzchen, der Kater Toffee und seine Schwester Fee

_bitte thumbnails posten_


----------



## Claudia (5 Juli 2009)

Das ist meiner


----------



## Crash (5 Juli 2009)

Weltraumbilder stehen bei mir ganz oben . Im Moment :





​


----------



## Katzun (5 Juli 2009)

ich bin da eher etwas konservatiev, aber so schlimm wie bei astrofan und muli isses nicht 



​


----------



## CBmurphy (29 Juli 2009)

Was Selbstgebasteltes ...





Wer sie erkennt bekommt 'nen Bonuspunkt


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Meiner Desktop bekommt alle 3 - 4 Monate ein neues Bild.

Das ist mein Aktuelles Bild.




Zuvor hatte ich das.




Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2009)

> Meiner Desktop bekommt alle 3 - 4 Monate ein neues Bild



Nackte Weiber und so


----------



## CBmurphy (1 Okt. 2009)

CBmurphy schrieb:


> Wer sie erkennt bekommt 'nen Bonuspunkt



Tsss ... niemand? Schwach


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Nackte Weiber und so



Ja blupper und noch viel Schärfer. Aber so etwas darf man hier nicht zeigen.


----------



## Emilysmummie (8 Okt. 2009)

*Angelina natürlich 





*​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2009)

hier meine letzten drei Desktop Bilder


----------



## xxsurfer (24 Okt. 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

......so schauts bei mir aus (aufm Laptop )







<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## xxsurfer (21 Dez. 2009)

_....und so schauts jetzt aus (neues Notebook & W7/64)​_



​


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

*Meiner​*


​


----------



## Dukenuke (22 Dez. 2009)

Bei mir sind´s überwiegend selbsterstellte Bilder.
Zur Zeit dieses:





Falls Ihr die gute Sonya nicht erkannt habt, hier der Beweis:





Photoshop sei Dank...


----------



## xxsurfer (31 Dez. 2009)

Sonya als *Vampira* sieht ja richtg klasse aus ! THX


----------



## Scofield (31 Dez. 2009)

meiner:


----------



## Buterfly (31 Dez. 2009)

Scofield schrieb:


> meiner:



Netter Walli

und wie ich sehe hört der Junge Shiml :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (31 Dez. 2009)

Das ist jetzt mein neuestes Hintergrundbild.





Ich höffe es gefällt euch. Wenn Ja Bitte auf :thx: klicken.


----------



## schamacko (6 Jan. 2010)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4167996/vcctnlk8.jpg.html]

[/URL]

_Bitte nur thumbnails posten_


----------



## CBmurphy (20 Jan. 2010)

Mal was Passendes zur Jahreszeit:





Im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb (1280x1024 + 1920x1200)


----------



## canil (28 Jan. 2010)

Meiner:



​


----------



## CBmurphy (29 Jan. 2010)

Da ich meinen Beitrag oben (kann gelöscht werden) leider nicht mehr selbst korrigieren konnte, hier noch mal mit – hoffentlich – nicht so schnell verfallendem Thumbnail-Link:

Mal was Passendes zur Jahreszeit:





Im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb (1280x1024 + 1920x1200)


----------



## Stefan24100 (7 Mai 2010)

oder auch






​


----------



## neman64 (7 Mai 2010)

Das ist jetzt mein Hintergrundbild.



 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Hossa1986 (3 Juni 2010)

*Dat is im mom meiner*

[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2179/5xps5z2t_jpg.htm]

[/URL]

*Ist sie nicht ein schnukkelchen*


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

Meiner



​


----------



## Katzun (3 Juni 2010)

watt issn das fürn system amun?


----------



## Hossa1986 (3 Juni 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> watt issn das fürn system amun?



*Sieht mir nach Ubuntu aus*


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

Hossa1986 schrieb:


> *Sieht mir nach Ubuntu aus*



Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (3 Juni 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> Richtig :thumbup:




warum nicht mehr windows 7? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> warum nicht mehr windows 7? hab ich was verpasst?



Einer meiner Desktops... ist halt in der Firma 

Die Server mögen Windows nicht so gerne 

Hier der von zu hause


----------



## Crash (4 Juni 2010)

@ AMUN Der könnte mir auch noch gefallen lol3


----------



## General (4 Juni 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> Einer meiner Desktops... ist halt in der Firma
> 
> Die Server mögen Windows nicht so gerne
> 
> Hier der von zu hause



Tote Hose


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (17 Juni 2010)

*Mein aktueller Desktop​*


​


----------



## Undertaker3895 (21 Juni 2010)




----------



## Emilysmummie (21 Juni 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Tote Hose


----------



## Claudia (21 Juni 2010)

das ist momentan meiner 



​


----------



## MrHanky (27 Juni 2010)

Ich präsentier euch auch mal meinen


----------



## CBmurphy (2 Juni 2012)

Da ich keinen neueren Thread derselben Art gefunden habe, exhumiere ich mal diesen hier 





... nun schon seit knapp anderthalb Jahren (auf immer noch demselben Dual Monitor Setup), bin seitdem einfach nicht dazu gekommen mir mal was neues zu basteln


----------



## neman64 (2 Juni 2012)

Seit kurzen habe ich dieses


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Aug. 2012)

Mein Hintergrund wechselt normalerweise alle 5 Minuten, aber dieser ist schon ein paar Tage fest


----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Zu sehen ist *Jenna Jacob*


----------



## hager (29 Aug. 2012)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Sachse (29 Aug. 2012)

meiner wechselt alle 15 Minuten, diesmal war die Stroup Jessica mal dran 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Aug. 2012)

So heute war mal ein neuer fällig


----------



## astrosfan (7 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## TobiasB (7 Sep. 2012)

astrosfan schrieb:


> ​



Aha da hat jemand WINDows 8 wie uncool


----------



## TobiasB (7 Sep. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> So heute war mal ein neuer fällig



du hast den Anti virus von Bill Gates drauf?ß


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2012)

Mein aktueller


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Okt. 2012)




----------



## Death Row (16 Dez. 2012)

:WOW:



​


----------



## Gothica (16 Dez. 2012)

Auf meinem Desktop erscheinen abwechslend alle 5 Minuten Bilder, welche ihr hier alle sehen könnt:

Manowar wallpapers, pictures, photos, images

Official MANOWAR Website - The Kingdom Of Steel
(Photos anklicken)


----------



## eis (16 Dez. 2012)

*zur Adventszeit* 



​


----------



## 2011 (16 Dez. 2012)

@eis: Woher haste den Wallpaper?


----------



## Sachse (16 Dez. 2012)

aktuell Selena


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2013)

Desktop 



 

Aktuelle Browser-Startseite


----------



## Sachse (11 Jan. 2013)

@ d13: geile ff-startseite


----------



## CBmurphy (12 Jan. 2013)

@Sachse: Scheint mir eher Opera zu sein


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2013)

_Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt....._



​


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2013)

Frau Selena Gomez 

:thumbup:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 März 2013)

Passend zum Kinostart 



 

und aktuelle Startseite


----------



## qwertzi (11 März 2013)




----------



## Death Row (28 März 2013)

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 März 2013)

[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Toolman (30 März 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2013)

:thx: Tool :thumbup:


----------



## JodieFosterFan (1 Apr. 2013)

qwertzi schrieb:


>



ne menge müll haste drauf


----------



## JodieFosterFan (1 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2013)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2013)

Desktop + Neue Browser-Startseite :thumbup:



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal wieder neue Ansichten


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2013)

nett, danke


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2013)

Und mal wieder was Neues :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder was Neues :thumbup:



Diane ..... andere Mädels
Nette, aber auch nachvollziehbare Aufteilung bei dir 


Meiner


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Aug. 2013)

Meiner auch


----------



## Sachse (5 Aug. 2013)

aktuell: Sara Sampaio


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2013)

Dürfte Tool bekannt vorkommen! 



​


----------



## pofgo (5 Aug. 2013)

so sieht meiner aus


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Aug. 2013)

@Metal Man hast du aber ein vollgemüllten Desktop^^ und pofgo ist auch nicht besser. Vorallem was ich nicht verstehe du bist zocker und hast die ganzen Spiele Sysmbole aufen Desktop das macht den PC doch lahm.


----------



## Toolman (5 Aug. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Dürfte Tool bekannt vorkommen! ​


:thumbup: top!

Mal was anderes...


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2013)

So siehts heute aus


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Sep. 2013)

Seit 2Monaten wird bald geändert


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Lange nix hier gepostet, Rachael ist dann mal vom Desktop zum Browser gewechselt


----------



## MarkyMark (14 Nov. 2013)

Nix spektakuläres, mag es eben gern schlicht und aufgeräumt


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2013)

Inspired by Metal - gibts eine neue Browser-Startseite


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2013)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Inspired by Metal - gibts eine neue Browser-Startseite



Ich helfe doch immer wieder gern!  :thumbup:

@Tool Was'n das krasses?!


----------



## Toolman (31 Dez. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> @Tool Was'n das krasses?!



Ein Ironman Rainmeter Theme 
Mit voll funktionsfähigen Verknüpfungen, ist zwar etwas Bastelei aber sieht dafür auch nett aus


----------



## weazel32 (31 Dez. 2013)

http://www.qpic.ws/up/temp/abudhabi.jpg


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Ein Ironman Rainmeter Theme
> Mit voll funktionsfähigen Verknüpfungen, ist zwar etwas Bastelei aber sieht dafür auch nett aus



:thx: für die Erklärung! Habe gerade für Mac auch so etwas in der Art gefunden. 

PS. Den "rosigen Wallpaper" habe ich soeben zum Changer hinzugefügt.


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

:drip:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2014)

So erster Desktop + Browser 2014 :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 März 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal... Nessa :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2014)

Sehr schöner Desktop. Und dein Profil ist auch total klasse! 

Ich will dannn auch mal:



 

*Steffi!*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (22 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Desktop. Und dein Profil ist auch total klasse!



Danke Death


----------



## Caster (22 März 2014)

Geiler Hintergrund! Hab Roger letztes Jahr im September live gesehen! Saß in der dritten Reihe! Ein unglaubliches Erlebnis!


----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2014)

Browser - Claudia Lee
Desktop - Bridget Malcolm



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (28 März 2014)

so, endlich neuer PC fertig eingerichtet :WOW:



​


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2014)

Mein aktueller Desktop mit Léa "Ich geh' an dieser Frau noch kaputt" Seydoux



​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Desktop mit Léa "Ich geh' an dieser Frau noch kaputt" Seydoux
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Kommt mir bekannt vor das Bild  :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor das Bild  :thumbup:



Äscht? XD Ich musste es allerdings verkleinern, sonst wäre es zu verpixelt gewesen


----------



## concho (1 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in Anbetracht der neuen Staffel, musste es etwas zu Game of Thrones sein.

Viele Grüße
concho


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2014)

Browser+Desktop Mai



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (10 Mai 2014)

find deinen Browser jedesmal faszinierend


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2014)




----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juni 2014)

Zwar etwas spät, aber wer ist das auf dem Desktop vom Sachse?


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Zwar etwas spät, aber wer ist das auf dem Desktop vom Sachse?



Pixie Lott


----------



## Death Row (30 Juni 2014)

​
Edit: Die Kamera hätte etwas mehr nach links schwenken müssen


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2014)

​


----------



## Death Row (23 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Sep. 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal Angie 



​


----------



## kamel99 (8 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Seit 2Monaten wird bald geändert



Haha, das wirkt doch gleich wie "surf nicht so viel, sondern arbeite!


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2014)

Emmchen :WOW:

Leider etwas blurry 



 

Wer das Bild in besserer Quali hat, bitte melden


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2014)

Browser + Desktop mal wieder neu


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2014)

Zur Feier des Tages...


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Nov. 2014)

Browser + Desktop


----------



## Sachse (29 Nov. 2014)

Doppel-Monitor



​


----------



## Death Row (24 Feb. 2015)

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Feb. 2015)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Feb. 2015)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für was Neues  Okay Browser und Desktop sind etwas ähnlich wie beim letzten Mal  Die Vorfreude steigt halt, wird wohl mal wieder Kinobesuch


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


>



Immer noch Emma. Schon seit 5 Monaten 

Könnte meine neue Favoritin werden 

Was Nessa dazu sagen wird?


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## pofgo (25 Apr. 2015)

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 2.324.124 Bytes = 2,216 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> ​



Da hätte ich ja dauernd Appetit auf Eis


----------



## MugenAR (25 Apr. 2015)

meiner


----------



## kayhoenig (27 Apr. 2015)

meiner


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Apr. 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal... Emmchen :WOW:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Mai 2015)

Mein mit Stardock animierter Hintergrund​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2015)

Mein erster Doppeldesktop  Wallpaper wechseln und verschiedene auf beiden Monitoren hab ich schon hinbekommen, was will man mehr


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

Mal wieder... Emmchen :WOW:



​


----------



## Sachse (22 Mai 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Mein erster Doppeldesktop  Wallpaper wechseln und verschiedene auf beiden Monitoren hab ich schon hinbekommen, was will man mehr



hat also geklappt :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (22 Mai 2015)

Man habt ihr alle einen aufgeräumten Desktop. 

so sieht es bei mir aus es ist auch ein Doppeldesktop nur leider hat der zweite Monitor nur 17"


----------



## Sachse (22 Mai 2015)

is ne Berufskrankheit, außerdem kann man viel im Start von Win8 verstecken 

wenn ich den Desktop meiner Mutter sehe, krieg ich jedes Mal nen Anfall


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

Ich mag das auch nicht wenn soviel auf dem Desktop ist


----------



## RoadDog (22 Mai 2015)

Ich habe nur die Sachen drauf die ich täglich benötige.


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

Außer Firefox und Steam braucht man doch nix


----------



## Lion60 (22 Mai 2015)




----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juni 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Sachen drauf die ich täglich benötige.



Win Rar, VLC und das K LIte Codec Pack könntest du löschen vom Dsktop, weil wenn du dir ein Film anguckst Klickst du doch bestimmt auf den Film und öffnest ihn nicht mit den Player oder? Das gleiche gilt für Win Rar.


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal was neues :drip:



 



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Juni 2015)

Jetzt musst du nur noch die Taskleiste Schwarz machen 

Hier mal mein neuer:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

So besser? 



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Juni 2015)

Jetzt noch die schwarzen Ränder entfernen, dann ist es Top und die Desktop Symbole kleiner, aber das ist ja immer geschmacksache, ich hab am liebsten gar keine drauf, verhunzen immer das Hintergrundbild.


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Juni 2015)

Ich find das mit Rand eigentlich schöner. Und die Symbole hab ich lieber groß. Schlechte Augen halt


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Juli 2015)

Die schöne Lauren hat mich so begeistert 



​


----------



## Toolman (12 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## Death Row (23 Juli 2015)

*Alycia Debnam-Carey (The 100)*



​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juli 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> ​



 Hallöchen Popöchen...! :thumbup: :drip:


----------



## Toolman (28 Juli 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Hallöchen Popöchen...! :thumbup: :drip:


Besser spät als nie würde ich sagen


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2015)

*Wingeil 10​*


​


----------



## userforusing (31 Juli 2015)

Alle schon auf Win 10 hier, muss ich doch auch mal was posten.
@Toolman, 2 Monitore aber nur eine Taskleiste?



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Wingeil 10​*
> 
> 
> ​



Grauenvoll mit den Kacheln, ein Grund nicht zu wechseln  ja ich weiß, kann man auch abstellen


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass neue Browser-Startseite


----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2015)

"Aktuellen Anlass"?


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> "Aktuellen Anlass"?



Die neuen Hammer-Bilder von Lily


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2015)

Normal mag ich es nicht, aber es gibt Frauen, denen steht die abrasierte Seite :drip: 





​


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Normal mag ich es nicht, aber es gibt Frauen, denen steht die abrasierte Seite :drip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt jetzt? Ich finde das sieht furchtbar aus  und da sagst du immer ich hätte einen komischen Geschmack.


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich finde das sieht furchtbar aus  und da sagst du immer ich hätte einen komischen Geschmack.



Wie gesagt, es steht nur wenigen Frauen. Und ich weiß auch nicht wie es aussieht, wenn sie es nachwachsen lassen 

Aber bei Natalie find ich es super. Oder auch bei Cassie Ventura :drip:



 

​
Vielleicht sollte es Taylor auch mal ausprobieren. Dann mag ich sie vielleicht wieder  happy010

PS: Taylors Aktion gestern (vorgestern?) fand ich echt klasse :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2015)

Nee Harry ich finde das bei keiner Frau schön.  Ich denke Taylor wird nie auf diese blöde Idee kommen sich die Haare abzurasieren dafür liebt sie ihre Haare zu sehr.


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden 

Aber Taylor hat ja zumindest bei Haarlänge schon eingebüßt. Oder täusche ich mich da???


----------



## RoadDog (23 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aber Taylor hat ja zumindest bei Haarlänge schon eingebüßt. Oder täusche ich mich da???



Taylor's Haare sind immer noch Schulterlang.  Siehe Foto vom 28.11.15


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Taylor's Haare sind immer noch Schulterlang.



In der "guten alten" Zeit waren sie aber länger 



 

Süße Taylor


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2015)

Desktop - mal einen Classico + Browser - mal ein frameübergreifendes Bild, nicht perfekt, aber mir reichts


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2016)

Daisy-Ridley-Sucht 



​


----------



## userforusing (10 Jan. 2016)

Mach ich auch mal wieder was.
seeehr unordentlich...Zum glück gibts Auto Hide Desktop Icons :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2016)

Dank Metal ist heut #tbt 

Oh Nessa 




​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Dank Metal ist heut #tbt
> 
> Oh Nessa
> 
> ...



Ich hab das mal auf dein Format zugeschnitten.


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2016)

Das ist ja sehr nett von dir Devil, aber ich find das cool mit den schwarzen Rändern. Ideal für die Symbole hin zu tüdeln  :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (21 Jan. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr nett von dir Devil, aber ich find das cool mit den schwarzen Rändern. Ideal für die Symbole hin zu tüdeln  :thumbup:



Ok kein Problem, bei mir passt es auch ganz gut


----------



## Toolman (22 Feb. 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2016)

Zur Abwechslung mal keine Titten, sondern eins der zwei besten Autos aller Zeiten. Als Audi noch *gute* Autos bauen konnte 
Den als 5ender Quattro haben... 


Dafür könnte Mann fast töten... 



​


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 März 2016)

:thumbup: Tool


----------



## Toolman (7 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> :thumbup: Tool


Passt perfekt! Besser geht's ja garnicht


----------



## Toolman (16 Apr. 2016)




----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Apr. 2016)

Oh jetzt sind es schon 3 Monitore:thumbup:

Ich schaffe alle Photoshop arbeiten immer noch an einem Monitor


----------



## RoadDog (16 Apr. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe alle Photoshop arbeiten immer noch an einem Monitor



und der ist 50 Zoll  

Wie schließt man denn 3 Monitore an?


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2016)

Einen über HDMI, einen DVI, einen VGA, muss nur die Grafikkarte mitmachen, weiß nicht ob meine das könnte 

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie man mit 3 klarkommt, mir reichen 2


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Apr. 2016)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch Grafikkarten mit 4 HDMI Ports und einem DVi die NVIDIA GeForce Titan Z.b.


----------



## userforusing (16 Apr. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Oh jetzt sind es schon 3 Monitore:thumbup:
> 
> Ich schaffe alle Photoshop arbeiten immer noch an einem Monitor


2 Müssen schon sein.
Zum Arbeiten könnte ich manchmal auch 3 gebrauchen, für Spiele an sich sowieso praktischer (Eyefiniti /Sorround).



dianelized16 schrieb:


> Einen über HDMI, einen DVI, einen VGA, muss nur die Grafikkarte mitmachen, weiß nicht ob meine das könnte
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht, wie man mit 3 klarkommt, mir reichen 2


Nur zum Anzeigen von 3 Monitoren reicht an sich auch ne Onboard Grafik, von der Leistung her. Wirklich anspruchsvoll wirds ja erst, wenn du Spiele auf allen wiedergeben willst.


----------



## Toolman (16 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Wie schließt man denn 3 Monitore an?



1x HDMI, 1x DVI und 1x Display Port, ein DVI ist noch frei 

Einer ist doch etwas wenig, normalerweise reichen mir auch 2, den dritten hab ich mehr oder weniger kostenlos bekommen und wusste nicht was ich sonst mit dem machen sollte


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Mai 2016)

Dank Death mal ein neues Hintergrundbild :drip:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2016)

Schon was feines so zwei Monitore. Gibts Emmchen gleich im Doppelpack 





​


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2016)

Zur Abwechslung mal die schöne Jess giveheart



​


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Feb. 2017)

Damit der Road auch gleich wieder was zu meckern hat, gibts heut mal Minions love2 
BANANA:WOW:



 

 

Und mal noch auf den Superbowl einstimmen ​


----------



## Devilfish (3 Feb. 2017)

Also mich stört das linke mehr 
Aber am Sonntag würde ich es ihnen gönnen.


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2017)




----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## RoadDog (11 Mai 2017)

Bist du das Death der an ihrem Knöchel knappert?


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Bist du das Death der an ihrem Knöchel knappert?



Gut möglich, ja


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Mai 2017)

Vorfreude:


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Juli 2020)

Mit Vorfreude auf Aloy den Thread mal wiederbeleben 



​


----------

